# Jazmine's due date is tomorrow, New pics 6/9



## jodief100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaz is my one and only milk goat.  She is a sweet LaMamcha I bought to have some milk for us and in case of orphan babies.  She has already fed three bottle babies in her two years.  

I had her bred to a friend's LaMancha buck so we are really hoping for doelings.    It was a 4 hour "date" in their driveway so the due date _should be_ correct.  

Her udder was looking tight last night and she has a little bit of discharge this morning.  I will try to get pictures tonight, either of her progression or maybe babies?!?!?!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 6, 2011)

Where is the photo of momma, in the meantime??


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 6, 2011)

*sending pink vibes*

Good luck.

I have a Jazmine, too.....


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow!! so exciting!!  Thinking pink for you and Jazmine.

DonnaBelle

P.S. don't for get the pictures!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 6, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Where is the photo of momma, in the meantime??


These are old, but they are what I have with me.

Momma Jaz






Daddy Zim





.  He has wattles!  I hope Jazzy's babies have wattles.  She doesn't have them.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh these are so exciting!!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Jun 6, 2011)

When I got home they were dry, clean and nursing!   Twin does!  

First one is black with tan highlights and tiny little wattles!
Meet Dixieland Delight:





Second is solid black and tiny little wattles!

Meet Down on the Bayou





Momma with babies.  She was just copper bolused again lats month, I wish I knew what was up with her coat!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 6, 2011)

You gonna keep Bayou?


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, they are so pretty!  Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> You gonna keep Bayou?


Do you REALLY want a no-eared goat?   These are pureblood LaManchas.  

She is a cutie.    I haven't weighed them yet but they are so small compared to my boers.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 6, 2011)

You got just what you wanted!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 6, 2011)

No, I don't need her...but her 'solid blackness' momentarily led me astray.  I'm sane again now...lol. 

Congrats on twin does!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 7, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think you liked Manchas. =P 

Beautiful babies! Dad does have a nice topline, and he's not really excessively steep in the rump. He IS a bit thin, but not terrible.  I really like his head.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 7, 2011)

They are adorable!  Glad you got the twin does you hoped for!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 7, 2011)

Congats!!! They are so cute !!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 7, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> No, I don't need her...but her 'solid blackness' momentarily led me astray.  I'm sane again now...lol.
> 
> Congrats on twin does!


Doesn't matter, I was planning on keeping both of them.  I got her bred to a LaMancha buck  to get another doe and I got lucky and got 2!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 7, 2011)

You'll be a dairy goat farmer before it's over.....


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dixie is 5 lbs and Bayou is 4 1/2 lbs.  To me, that seems really small.  Jaz is a little goat, about 80 lbs.  Is that normal for LaManchas or it just because Jaz is small.  

They are so tiny and cute!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats! They are very cute!


----------



## crazyland (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats on two adorable doelings!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, you can never have too much money or too many goats!!!

Congratulations, my thinking pink vibes for you worked!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 7, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations. They are so adorable.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 8, 2011)

These babies are so cute!   These are my first dairy babies and they were so small and wobbly at first I was worried.  They are just not built like the Boers and Kikos I am used to.   

They are running around the kidding pen now, still gaingly and all legs like a foal.  I will try and get new pictures tonight but it is supposed to be the hottest day fo the year.  

I don't get excited about new babies too often but I get to keep these!


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 8, 2011)

OH! THey are SO adorable!!! Jaz looks almost just like my Oreo 

Congrats on the doelings! YAY!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 8, 2011)

Awww,,,so cute!


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 9, 2011)

I had to put up new pictures.  These girls are so tiny!   They are running and jumping on everything now. 

Dixie is much more adventurous while Bayou stays by her momma most of the time.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 9, 2011)

they are both adorable

congrats!!!!


----------



## Mo's palominos (Jun 9, 2011)

Do they both have wattles ?   They are soooo cute.!!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 10, 2011)

Love them!!!


----------

